# Would a BHM notice a girl wearing a T-shirt printed "I love BHM" or something similar



## ciccia (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi everybody,

One of my hobbies is painting T-shirts. I usually do this for my friends and i hardly ever create something for myself. Today i bought a few T-shirts 'cause i'd love to make something funny, something fat-related of course .

I'd do that for fun, but it came to my mind that wearing such a thing i could also become more recognizable as an FFA!  I'd love to!!! 

So, i've got a few questions to you big handsome men:

1. Am i right that you wouldn't pay that much attention to a funny but innocent print like "the fatter the better", "i love my men fat", "looking for a lard ball" etc.? I mean you would notice but these prints don't necessarily mean that i'm an FFA? Would you approach a girl wearing such a T-shirt?

2. I think that my chances will be better if i use something like "BHM", "FFA" - terminology that you simply can't know if you're not a part of fat admiring community. Does this make sense? So if i make a T-shirt saying something like "FFA inside" would you get who i am? Would you react?

3. Any idea of what to write or draw on a T-shirt are welcome! I have a plenty of really funny ideas but i prefer a less funny and a more clear thing if it may help to be approached by fatties and other FFAs. May it?

Hope to get some response!
:batting:


----------



## coyote wild (Jul 23, 2007)

I've already found the love of my life, so I don't know if I'd approach you haha

Seriously, I'd approach you just to make discussion. I think it would be incredibly positive to wear a shirt like that. It would give other people confidence (either about their preference or their size), and it would be a huge step in bringing fat-admiration and size-acceptance to the forefront.

I used to think about wearing a shirt that said I <3 Fat Chicks. I don't know if I could pull it off, though.


----------



## ciccia (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks! I loved your reply! It's great to know that you would approach me in such a T-shirt even if only for a discussion! 

I'll definitely make one and then i'll post a pic here!

Other opinions welcome!


----------



## JoeD43 (Jul 23, 2007)

I think I would definitely notice and take a second look. You dont see many T-shirts like that around  As far as approaching you, Im not sure about that,being that Im pretty shy. Also, Im sure Id be looking around for where your BF or husband was hahaha.


----------



## Finnish BHM (Jul 23, 2007)

great idea,paint those t-shirts!!I woud like to see one,but i´dont think i ever will:doh:


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jul 23, 2007)

Hmmmm... I'd go for BHM and not so much for FFA. Cuz, if I remember correctly that also stands for "Future Farmers of America".

You can go for something like "FFA inside... and NOT into Farming " lol 

PS: I would totally notice but I'm not shure I'd aproach you... I'm too shy :doh:


----------



## Jackoblangada (Jul 23, 2007)

If any woman was brave enough to wear that shirt than i think it would be my duty to at approach her and at the very least thank her!

Then probably proceed to make an ass of myself hitting on her lol

So i say GO FOR IT


----------



## Solarbip (Jul 23, 2007)

Hell I'd hit on a chick QUICK if she was wearing that shirt. 



I'd also love an I <3 FFAs shirt. I'd pimp it.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 24, 2007)

See, I like the idea of being open about liking fat guys, but I don't so much like the idea of closing yourself off to anyone who doesn't get the lingo.

I'd wear a t-shirt that said something like "Chubby Chaser" because that is a commonly used term for a woman who thinks larger men are hot.

Also, I like the idea because any guy that approached you if you were wearing a shirt like that would be a confident "Yes women would think I'm hot" sort of fat guy rather than a "I can't believe anyone would be interested in me" sort of fat guy.


----------



## DionysusVoice (Jul 24, 2007)

And also, don't forget, that (probably) a _lot_ of us guys get mixed messages/teases/false hopes from women who want to consider us as "just a friend," so even if you wear a shirt like that, don't forget to smile, make meaningful eye contact, and maybe wink or something. We'll have more confidence when we approach you, and that would be a  good thing  all around . . .


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jul 24, 2007)

DionysusVoice said:


> And also, don't forget, that (probably) a _lot_ of us guys get mixed messages/teases/false hopes from women who want to consider us as "just a friend," so even if you wear a shirt like that, don't forget to smile, make meaningful eye contact, and maybe wink or something. We'll have more confidence when we approach you, and that would be a  good thing  all around . . .



AMEN BROTHER!!!!!!


----------



## persimmon (Jul 24, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> See, I like the idea of being open about liking fat guys, but I don't so much like the idea of closing yourself off to anyone who doesn't get the lingo.



I think I'd go for a I <3 Fat Boys, similar to coyote wild. Or, er, I would.

Dionysus dudes, I am seriously with the flirting and the winking. Since I am all coupled up and stuff, should I knock it off or do you think guys appreciate the attention anyway?

persimmon


----------



## DionysusVoice (Jul 24, 2007)

_-Sigh-_ I wish I could answer that with a definite yes or no. I mean, _yes_, flirting always feels good, but on the other hand, having a good flirt (and nothing more) almost makes me feel even more lonely after I get home, y'know?

_-Shrug-_ Like I said, wish I could give you a better answer.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 24, 2007)

Whatever you decide, would you be willing to sell them to your fellow FFAs?


----------



## growingman (Jul 24, 2007)

I think these T-shirts are a great idea, but I would stay away from BHM or FFA as there are plenty of people out there who are unfamiliar with these terms or might be confused by them. I would definately stay with the positive appreciative rather than depreciative terms or slogans as well. 

Some I like: I <3 fat boys/guys/men, Chubby Chaser!, Fat Guys Rock!, Big Guy Lover!, Fat Guys = Best Huggers!

Chub needs a Hug, Rub for Luck, Chubby Chasers Rock!, Big Bellies Have More Chi/Qi, Sumo in Training


----------



## ciccia (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey everybody thanks for greats ideas and suggestions!!!  Now, this weekend i'll try to stay at home and make something really cool!

You're right guys, of course a smile, a wink is a must!  Shops are full of t-shirts saying something not only in English but also in Greek, Chinese, Russian - and who the hell cares about the message.. 

I hope to post a pic of a t-shirt on Sunday!!


----------



## DionysusVoice (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice! I look forward to seeing them (although, of course, not as much as seeing a lady _wearing_ one . . . _hehehe_)


----------



## ciccia (Jul 24, 2007)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Whatever you decide, would you be willing to sell them to your fellow FFAs?



That's a hard question! 

You know, i don't usually paint T-shirts for myself, mostly for friends, 'cause i really put my soul in every single brush stroke. 

And, as an artist (five years of drawing and painting studio), i would get a little offended by a low price. I know you can find funny T-shirts online for about 20 bucks, and i would spend 20 bucks just for a T-shirt and colors. And there's handwork plus a little piece of my soul to add. On the other hand it would ail me to sell T-shirts for no less than 100 bucks to my fellow FFAs. In this case i would prefer to just make gifts!

Or maybe we can find a compromise between my artist expectations and a will to see fellow FFAs covered with funny fat slogans? Moderate price plus reputation points of something  Donno! Any ideas welcome! I'd love to do it, really, lets just find a way


----------



## ciccia (Jul 24, 2007)

DionysusVoice said:


> Nice! I look forward to seeing them (although, of course, not as much as seeing a lady _wearing_ one . . . _hehehe_)



i can make a pic of myself wearing it!


----------



## ciccia (Jul 24, 2007)

i've got an idea! 

"I'M NOT THAT HARD TO GET
IF YOU ARE REALLY FAT!"


----------



## DionysusVoice (Jul 24, 2007)

ciccia said:


> i've got an idea!
> 
> "I'M NOT THAT HARD TO GET
> IF YOU ARE REALLY FAT!"



*OOOOOOH!* I _like_ . . !


----------



## Jackoblangada (Jul 24, 2007)

Now if , like me , you really wanted to piss off the normal , skinny obsessed society i would think a t-shirt that gets more the point would be fun and shocking...
something a tad crude perhaps.... 'I F*** Fat guys...picture that" 
But maybe that is just me and my want to make them think a bit more.

You are lovely lady, that may be a bit crude


----------



## DionysusVoice (Jul 24, 2007)

Jackoblangada said:


> Sometimes it's necessary to go a long distance out of the way in order to come back a short distance correctly" - Edward Albee



Whoa, trip. I've had that monologue memorized for close to 20 years now . . . quite refreshing to see someone else talking about it for a change.


----------



## IMW_NL (Jul 25, 2007)

Hmmm..
I'd like to see some lady wearing a t-shirt with a slogan like:
"Inside every thin woman there's a Fat Admirer trying to come out"

(or Chubby Chaser instead of Fat Admirer, if you prefer that)
:happy:

I'd most certainly make a comment like "nice t-shirt" if I saw some girl wear a shirt like that, but I'd probably assume the lady in question bought the shirt because she liked the shirt.
I once saw some guy on a flea market wearing a t-shirt with a photo of Carol Yaeger on it. I doubt he was wearing it because he liked overweight women.


----------



## pattycake (Jul 25, 2007)

I quite like "You gotta be at least 280 lbs to ride this!" or something along those lines. I'm very interested in the idea of advertising my preference on a T-Shirt or button. Make sure you post a pic of any you manage to make!



ciccia said:


> And, as an artist (five years of drawing and painting studio), i would get a little offended by a low price. I know you can find funny T-shirts online for about 20 bucks, and i would spend 20 bucks just for a T-shirt and colors. And there's handwork plus a little piece of my soul to add. On the other hand it would ail me to sell T-shirts for no less than 100 bucks to my fellow FFAs. In this case i would prefer to just make gifts!



I hear ya about that. When you cost your art correctly (and make sure you can get some kind of profit) then the finished article comes up very expensive and most people won't want to pay that cos they're used to buying manufactured stuff that costs them next to nothing. But I would definitely see the value of a hand-painted shirt. I'm sure your friends love them (and you!).


----------



## DionysusVoice (Jul 25, 2007)

I thought of one . . : "Gimme 300+ pounds of REAL lovin'!" or something along those lines.


----------



## Solarbip (Jul 25, 2007)

"I like men that like buffets" would be a funny one too. 



Best/funniest shirt I have is the one that says "I see small people". I have a "keg security" shirt too. And one that just says Security cause I'm a big guy.


----------



## Solarbip (Jul 25, 2007)

pattycake said:


> I quite like "You gotta be at least 280 lbs to ride this!" or something along those lines. I'm very interested in the idea of advertising my preference on a T-Shirt or button. Make sure you post a pic of any you manage to make!
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya about that. When you cost your art correctly (and make sure you can get some kind of profit) then the finished article comes up very expensive and most people won't want to pay that cos they're used to buying manufactured stuff that costs them next to nothing. But I would definitely see the value of a hand-painted shirt. I'm sure your friends love them (and you!).



Sorry to double post, but "You gotta be at least 280 lbs to ride this!" THAT would make a great freaking shirt.


----------



## CartmanUK26 (Jul 25, 2007)

May be a little obscure but "The way to MY heart is through YOUR stomach"

I'm still thinking but I kinda liked that one 

Rich


----------



## ciccia (Jul 25, 2007)

Jackoblangada said:


> Now if , like me , you really wanted to piss off the normal , skinny obsessed society i would think a t-shirt that gets more the point would be fun and shocking...
> something a tad crude perhaps.... 'I F*** Fat guys...picture that"
> But maybe that is just me and my want to make them think a bit more.
> 
> You are lovely lady, that may be a bit crude



Hey your idea is great, but as for the first t-shirt, i'd like to make it kind of funny, and if i see no negative reaction be sure i'll make something more shocking!

Maybe i'm lovely but when needed i become really tough and crude, at work usually, or when i hear about diets!


----------



## ciccia (Jul 25, 2007)

pattycake said:


> I quite like "You gotta be at least 280 lbs to ride this!" or something along those lines. I'm very interested in the idea of advertising my preference on a T-Shirt or button. Make sure you post a pic of any you manage to make!
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya about that. When you cost your art correctly (and make sure you can get some kind of profit) then the finished article comes up very expensive and most people won't want to pay that cos they're used to buying manufactured stuff that costs them next to nothing. But I would definitely see the value of a hand-painted shirt. I'm sure your friends love them (and you!).



I definately will post a pic! And not only of the one i'll try to make this weekend. Few months ago i painted one for a guy who wants to be fat, i'll post that one too  As soon as i manage to see my ex fiancee 'cause the usb cable of my camera is still at his (ex-our..) home...


----------



## ciccia (Jul 25, 2007)

Solarbip said:


> "I like men that like buffets" would be a funny one too.



This one is great too!  But i'd avoid it as i live in Italy and not everybody knows what is a buffet - we use this word for a breakfast in a hotel or a snack at a meeting.. An Italian wouldn't unconscionably get the message  He would need to think about it... maybe for hours 

It's sad that there are no buffets as in USA!


----------



## pattycake (Jul 25, 2007)

Solarbip said:


> Sorry to double post, but "You gotta be at least 280 lbs to ride this!" THAT would make a great freaking shirt.



Thanks! Also, there are a few of the girls here who have signatures that would make good t-shirt slogans, like cammy's 'the bigger they come, the harder I fall' and rabbitislove's 'I like my men like I like my peanut butter, chunky and going straight to my thighs'.


----------



## cammy (Jul 25, 2007)

pattycake said:


> Thanks! Also, there are a few of the girls here who have signatures that would make good t-shirt slogans, like cammy's *'the bigger they come, the harder I fall' *



thanx..

The chunky candy bar had a slogan many years ago which could work well -

"I Open Wide for Chunky"


----------



## IMW_NL (Jul 26, 2007)

I once saw these army-green and desert-brown t-shirts with the words 
"Size matters" 
written on it, with a drawn, cartoon-like hamburger under it.

...and of course they didn't sell it in any sizes larger than XL...

Could YOU make a 5XL version for me?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 26, 2007)

Jackoblangada said:


> Now if , like me , you really wanted to piss off the normal , skinny obsessed society i would think a t-shirt that gets more the point would be fun and shocking...
> something a tad crude perhaps.... 'I F*** Fat guys...picture that"
> But maybe that is just me and my want to make them think a bit more.
> 
> You are lovely lady, that may be a bit crude



*thats an awesome idea... I WOULD LOVE to wear that shirt....damn...I am graphically inclined..in the print biz....hmmmmmmm *


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Jul 26, 2007)

I recently saw a shirt that I loved:
This guy was in the mall alone. He was a bigger guy and very cute and I kinda noticed him from the back first. A couple of minutes later as I passed him in the food court I noticed the front of his T-Shirt:

"Jared is a Traitor"

It took me a minute but then I realized it was in refrence to Jared from the Subway comercials who lost a bunch of weight eating 'lowfat' subs. So I made sure I walked by again ,told him I loved the shirt gave him a knowing smile and walked away. He didnt pursue nor make an effort to even smile back.
What a waste.
Coulda been SO beautiful


----------



## Jackoblangada (Jul 26, 2007)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *thats an awesome idea... I WOULD LOVE to wear that shirt....damn...I am graphically inclined..in the print biz....hmmmmmmm *



I'm so glad you like that idea...the more i think about it the more i like the idea myself. 
Just to see the looks on peoples faces.


----------



## ChrisInNH (Jul 26, 2007)

I would defintely say hello if you wore a t-shirt that says: "I'm a FFA looking for a BHM!". LOL ... I think using the terminology completely takes the uncertainty out of the situation and I think many large men do know what a BHM is. 




ciccia said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> One of my hobbies is painting T-shirts. I usually do this for my friends and i hardly ever create something for myself. Today i bought a few T-shirts 'cause i'd love to make something funny, something fat-related of course .
> 
> ...


----------



## Finnish BHM (Jul 27, 2007)

i didint know what BHM means until i found this website,glad i did:smitten: I know lots of BHM:s and i´m sure that they dont know what BHM of FFA means...Sad,but true


----------



## Finnish BHM (Jul 27, 2007)

that reminds me...Here is pic of me and my car,notice the rear window.In english it means "only poor people are skinny" 

View attachment Kuva 055 dim.jpg


----------



## cammy (Jul 27, 2007)

For us "taken" girls: "I love a (or my) BHM."


----------



## rabbitislove (Jul 28, 2007)

Only poor people are skinny sounds classist. 

But my idea would be one of those sexual innuendo Abercrombie design shirts and would read

Cindy's mattress movers. We love to push your cushion.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Jul 28, 2007)

StridentDionysus said:


> You can go for something like "FFA inside... and NOT into Farming " lol


How about "FFA, And I Don't Mean Future Farmers!" 

My suggestions would be "Fat Boys (or Big Guys) Rock My Socks," "Likes 'Em Big," "Life Is Too Short To Date Skinny Guys," and "This Is What A Female Fat Admirer (or Chubby Chaser) Looks Like."

I also like "You Must Be At Least (insert number)# To Ride." (I'd probably set the number fairly low—200# or so, despite the fact that I usually prefer 'em bigger than that—but whatever.)



rabbitislove said:


> Cindy's mattress movers. We love to push your cushion.


LOL. 

-Qit


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 29, 2007)

I love the idea of these kinds of T-shirts. I have been meaning to get a customized one to show my appreciation for the BHM.


----------



## ciccia (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey everybody!

I didn't yet finish it 'cause i'm gonna add some decorations and make it more 'trendy' but, well, it's cool already so i'm posting the pics!

(I've made a shirt and not a T-shirt 'cause i wear t-shirts once in a while, i'm too damn elegant!)

I can't wait to finish and to wear it!  I feel happy and self-affirmed FFA! 

Hope you like it! 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


View attachment 4.jpg


View attachment 5.jpg


----------



## ciccia (Jul 29, 2007)

CartmanUK26 said:


> May be a little obscure but "The way to MY heart is through YOUR stomach"
> 
> I'm still thinking but I kinda liked that one
> 
> Rich


This one is awesome! I've got to remember it for the next shirt!!!! Thanks a lot!!! :batting:


----------



## ciccia (Jul 29, 2007)

IMW_NL said:


> I once saw these army-green and desert-brown t-shirts with the words
> "Size matters"
> written on it, with a drawn, cartoon-like hamburger under it.
> 
> ...



Yes sure! Would i earn a belly strip then?


----------



## ciccia (Jul 29, 2007)

ChrisInNH said:


> I would defintely say hello if you wore a t-shirt that says: "I'm a FFA looking for a BHM!". LOL ... I think using the terminology completely takes the uncertainty out of the situation and I think many large men do know what a BHM is.



That's what i think too! And if i don't find any BHM i definitely will make a shirt saying clearly that i'm looking for one!


----------



## pattycake (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow, ciccia! That's really well done. :bow: It certainly gets the message across. I like the girly colours too. 



Finnish BHM said:


> that reminds me...Here is pic of me and my car,notice the rear window.In english it means "only poor people are skinny"



BTW, Finnish BHM, you're extremely hot!


----------



## cammy (Jul 29, 2007)

Ciccia - Great job! Love the font and colors.


----------



## Finnish BHM (Jul 30, 2007)

BTW, Finnish BHM, you're extremely hot! [/QUOTE]

thanks for your kind words!:wubu:


----------



## CartmanUK26 (Jul 30, 2007)

ciccia said:


> This one is awesome! I've got to remember it for the next shirt!!!! Thanks a lot!!! :batting:



Thanks  was beginning to think noone had seen that one or noone liked it, glad you did  would love to see it on an item of clothing  Would certainly get my attention anyway!

Rich x


----------



## ciccia (Jul 30, 2007)

Finnish BHM said:


> BTW, Finnish BHM, you're extremely hot!



I agree!! Wonderful belly!


----------



## Finnish BHM (Jul 30, 2007)

thanks,i love you all!!:wubu:


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Jul 30, 2007)

This is a potential iron-on and/or silkscreen design. Yes, it is just a screen capture of text. Your point?

-Qit


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jul 31, 2007)

ciccia said:


> i've got an idea!
> 
> "I'M NOT THAT HARD TO GET
> IF YOU ARE REALLY FAT!"



I would so totally wear that. 

Gosh this thread had some uber good T-shirt ideas. I don't think I'll be able to resist crafting one of 'em myself. xP


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Jul 31, 2007)

He, he, I _love_ all of these! My favourite so far is "You have to be #lb to ride this"  Although, being British, I'd prefer "You have to be #stone to ride this" My effort is "I think chunky is hunky".

I did actually see some T-Shirts in Affleck's palace in Manchester that were fantastic..."I love fat men", "I love scawny men", "I love ugly men", "I love nerdy men"...the lady who ran the shop said they sold like hot-cakes, whether in seriousness or not I don't know, but I'm confident at least some of them were  For all those who know Affleck's it was the shop to the direct right of the necklace store which shut about three years ago. I missed my chance to buy a T-Shirt, bah...

My final comment on this topic is fans of the British band "Feeder"...there must be at least a handful who wear their band T-Shirt with a double meaning!

Bella xXx


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 1, 2007)

Lady Bella UK said:


> He, he, I _love_ all of these! My favourite so far is "You have to be #lb to ride this"  Although, being British, I'd prefer "You have to be #stone to ride this"


How about: "You must weigh at least 15st to ride"? (I know; that's a bit above 200#...so?  )



> My effort is "I think chunky is hunky".


I like that one.

Here's my new one:




'Nother text capture. You girls like?

-Qit


----------



## lemmink (Aug 1, 2007)

Hee, looks groovy. I wouldn't mind having FFA liek that plastered across my chest.

Now that everyone's makin' them, I think I'm going to get my arty bf to do me one. This is the coolest!


----------



## CartmanUK26 (Aug 1, 2007)

I'd love an FFA plastered across my chest too, oh wait, guess I should read these things more carefully


----------



## Ry&#333;ri (Aug 1, 2007)

Hell yeah I'd walk up to a chick and ask her if her shirt is true.


----------



## desi7482 (Aug 1, 2007)

I would without a doubt notice if one of you sexy ladies were wearing a shirt like that. And I guess I would man up and approach them, but in the back of my mind I would be thinking "what if she is just joking". But that is a chance I am willing to take.


----------



## pattycake (Aug 1, 2007)

Jackoblangada said:


> Now if , like me , you really wanted to piss off the normal , skinny obsessed society i would think a t-shirt that gets more the point would be fun and shocking...
> something a tad crude perhaps.... 'I F*** Fat guys...picture that"
> But maybe that is just me and my want to make them think a bit more.
> 
> You are lovely lady, that may be a bit crude



In a similar (crude but to-the-point) vein, How about *"I Only F*** Fat Guys!"*?



cammy said:


> "I Open Wide for Chunky"



I love that ^

Seeing as everyone else is doing it, I think I'm going to make one too.


----------



## cammy (Aug 1, 2007)

Chunky Junkie
only BHMs need apply


----------



## Jackoblangada (Aug 1, 2007)

How about...

You must have a BMI of 50 to ride this ride!

Skinny boys need not apply

I'm like Marge, I like 'em large. WOOHOO!

Obese? It's a good start!

Just a couple off the top 'o the noggin'


----------



## stuffedyetthin (Aug 2, 2007)

I would like to see something to this affect for shock vallue

Will ****
for 200
Pounds
your minimum weight not curency

sorry I'm tarible about punns


----------



## stuffedyetthin (Aug 2, 2007)

Of cource the only problem with my idea is that the wearer would already be sarcastic leaving the reader uncertain, if not scared off.


----------



## cammy (Aug 3, 2007)

Once you go fat,
You never go back!


----------



## pattycake (Aug 7, 2007)

Okay I'm going to make myself one. It will have 'FFA' printed on the back. I'll choose from one of these for the front (just screen caps for now, but I will make prints from them)...







And then something inspired by stuffedyetthin's idea (the fact that I'm English means this works for me exceptionally well!)...






And a twist on the classic...


----------



## DjGreedyG (Aug 8, 2007)

Hahahahaha

Love 'em Pattycake!

Are you going to Notting Hill Carnival? 

I'll keep an eye out for the shirt shall I?  

Gordy


----------



## cammy (Aug 8, 2007)

View attachment outlook4.jpg


Would this shirt attract your attention?


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 27, 2007)

Someone made one!

Of course, there are some shirts on FatGuyShirts.com that kind of bother me. But look anyway. 

-Qit


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 27, 2007)

Qit el-Remel said:


> How about "FFA, And I Don't Mean Future Farmers!"
> 
> My suggestions would be "Fat Boys (or Big Guys) Rock My Socks," "Likes 'Em Big," "Life Is Too Short To Date Skinny Guys," and "This Is What A Female Fat Admirer (or Chubby Chaser) Looks Like."
> 
> ...



I like most of these except "Likes 'Em Big" which could be misconstrued with "penis size!!"


----------



## Melian (Aug 27, 2007)

Qit el-Remel said:


> Someone made one!
> 
> Of course, there are some shirts on FatGuyShirts.com that kind of bother me. But look anyway.
> 
> -Qit



Aw...apparently skinny women suck  

But the other shirts are pretty sweet!! I like the "Kenya: you won't find a fat guy there" and the "preparing for famine" shirts.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 27, 2007)

Melian said:


> Aw...apparently skinny women suck


Yeah, that's one of the ones that bother me. (I'm not exactly skinny by the standards of modern aestheticsbuilt like a Frazetta girlbut I'm not exactly a big gal, either.)



> But the other shirts are pretty sweet!! I like the "Kenya: you won't find a fat guy there" and the "preparing for famine" shirts.


Looooove it! 

-Qit


----------



## iheartsquishys (Jun 29, 2008)

I was psyched to find this thread. I'm a homemade t-shirt junkie. I keep mine kind of subtle so as not to attract a big unhandsome man. (I'm not very good at the nice let down). They don't usually get BHM's to notice me but they confirm that I'm not joking or anything when I'm hitting on a BHM. Plus they show a sense of humor and draw attention to my rack. I have a slightly crude sense of humor. Sorry if they're offensive. I live by laughter.

My favorites are:

I like 'em squishy

I like boys with handles (with a little outline of a chubby boy off to the side)

I heart <3 handles

Lard Lover

You eat. I watch.

Aspiring Buffet Dish

For my birthday my friends and I made coordinating T-shirts. All of them said Man Hunter on the front. On the back mine said "I carry a harpoon" and had a little picture of a whale. Another girl's said "I carry peanut butter" and had a picture of nerd glasses. Another said "I carry earplugs" and had a couple different band emblems on it. 

I attached some pics of some recent ones I made 

View attachment lous t-shirt.jpg


View attachment I dig the waddle.doc


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 30, 2008)

iheartsquishys said:


> I was psyched to find this thread. I'm a homemade t-shirt junkie. I keep mine kind of subtle so as not to attract a big unhandsome man. (I'm not very good at the nice let down). They don't usually get BHM's to notice me but they confirm that I'm not joking or anything when I'm hitting on a BHM. Plus they show a sense of humor and draw attention to my rack. I have a slightly crude sense of humor. Sorry if they're offensive. I live by laughter.
> 
> My favorites are:
> 
> ...


*
I realy dig the idea of the six packs? i'll take the spare tire, I wish I had the foresight to have worn one like that at Bonnaroo, with 85,000 sweaty bodies and lots of love handles to the extreme* :smitten:


----------

